# Shop Updates



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Table saw mobile station*

i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.

so here is the overall view










here is the top. i will have the table saw in there it will be a whole 5 feet long so i will have full support for all piece and a router table in the end










now for the router table it will just be a regular router table working off of an auxiliary fence that will attach to my table saw. a dust collection chamber will also be below, i will have no real dust collection in there just it will keep all the dust confined to that area so cleanup with a shop vac will be a breeze.










and last there will be a lot of storage underneath for miter guages, jigs, router bits, routers, and everything else that i can find to put in there. some will be drawers and some will be cabinets and i know which will be which but i just don't want to go over them now.










so thats it for now. the casters i am getting can undertake a total load of a little over 400 pounds and i think that my finished thing fully loaded shouldn't weight much more than 300. so thats it for now, just need to get some money in the bank first and then i will start saving up and should have it started in about a month. have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Table saw mobile station*
> 
> i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.
> 
> ...


I don't know how I worked without mine. You'll definitely enjoy using it. It makes my woodworking experience so much easier and better I should have built one years ago.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Table saw mobile station*
> 
> i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.
> 
> ...


Dennis,

Great looking workstation!

A couple of ideas to add to your workstation. If you get casters, make sure they are lockable and located where you can easily get to the locking mechanisms. Also, when making your router table fence, be sure to allow plenty of room "behind" your bit area to allow for larger bits and different cutting depths. Can't tell for sure from your drawing- is the area at the back of the saw open? You'll need some sort of access to clean out the saw dust.

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Table saw mobile station*
> 
> i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.
> 
> ...


ya the back of the saw is open for sawdust cleanup, also i allowed about 3 1/2" for bits in the opening on my router table. i might build the router its own fence though now that i think of it. because i think that a table saw fence would be harder to adjust to be flush with the bearings and a standard router table fence might be easier to adjust that way.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Table saw mobile station*
> 
> i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about the router fence. My first fence was attached to the saw's rip fence. It worked OK but was too limited for bit size and adjustments. I eventually built one similar to the one on the New Yankee Workshop's router table.

Lew


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Table saw mobile station*
> 
> i figured that i would start up just a little blog for my shop updates. instead of having a different one for each of the things that i make for my shop i will have one blog and blog about all of them. it may not always be consistent like i am putting in plans for my tablesaw station now but i might not start it for another month and might blog about something else in between but whatever. so now on to my plans for my table saw station.
> 
> ...


Great work!

Thanks for post

Callum


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Router Table! (finally)*

well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.



















then i put on the bottom skin flush trimming with a router, rough cut the center part for the router with my jigsaw and then flush trimmed it with a router. then on the table saw i cut off the part at the side so i have access to put the bolts into the table saw to secure the table.










then for the top skin. again i just put it on and flush trimmed it with a router. them i found the center of the table and drilled a hole for the router at 2 1/4" because i don't go over 2 inches. then cut the little holes on the side for the bolts. the bolt holes are 1/2" down so i needed to leave that room for the bolt and the washer so i cut those holes.



















then i did the top skin. as always put it on and trimmed it with a router. i used hardboard because it is cheap, decently slick so things can slide well, and because i didn't want to deal with the contact cement much. maybe sometime later though. i also cut a 3/8" rabbet in the center hole so i can mount inserts there, and the miter track for my table saw miter gauge. it fit really well and i am happy it came out so well!










and the last thing i did today was put in a fulcrum pin. i do a decent amount of template routing so this is a must. i just epoxied a t-nut into the MDF and used a grinder, and file to remove the threads on the half bolt so i can screw it in and out. now i have a decently sturdy fulcrum pin. i even tried it out and it can hold even when i put a lot of pressure on it.










so thats it for today. tomorrow i will mount the router and attack it to my table saw. that should be fun!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are well on your way to having a nice router set up going.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far!

Lew


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Nicely done. keep us posted when you have it mounted and bolted to the saw…


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Nice Router table. I am sure you will get tons of use from it. I wish mine had a miter gauge slot. I can't really do it because I have t-slots (the kind for clamping) all over the bench I use for routing.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


This is a cool project. You will be so stoked to have a router table. A router table is one of those things that can be made extremely simple or very fancy but is always so useful. This one is great because you kept it fairly simple and it seems that was on purpose because you may make another one some day that fits a different set-up with your saw station.

I have had four different versions of my router table set-up before the one I have now. And with each one I learned more about the features I like and don't like based on how I used it. Everybody uses a router table in different ways and need different features, like the fulcrum pin you mentioned. I am glad I kept my first few versions simple because I ended up changing things as I went along.

My first version of a router table was attached to my table saw like yours. I found that this was not ideal for me because it generally committed both tools to one set-up and I could not go back and forth. But this will suit you just fine for a long time. The construction looks great. I'll follow the progress.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work Dennis.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


I've got my router table on the end of my table saw and the thing I don't like about it is the reason that I did it.

I have an Incra TS fence system which uses an Incra fence on the table saw and I also move it over to use on the router table. Invariable that moving is the problem. When I'm routing and I need a replacement piece of wood or a modification to a piece where you route two sides and then cut the piece on the saw.

This requires you to reset the fence so I'm thinking about building an additional stand-alone router table.

Good luck in you setup and enjoy it.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Let us know how well the Torsion box works, and if you get any sag.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


router tables open up aloe of oportunities and make routeing slot easier.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


ya they do. and i like to make my own just because like you said it opens up more opportunities. i can do whatever i want on it. and i can use the wasted space thats where my table saw fence rails are.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice router table Dennis.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Nice info Dennis. I just finished my table board and the glue is now set. I love that fulcrum pin idea dude. Thanks for the info on it. I look forward to your next pics on how you mounted the router.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Torsion boxes! Fulcrum pins! You're way ahead of me man!

I had to look those terms up in the dictionary!


----------



## Anthrax (Mar 24, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


good thing I helped DENNY


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


ya pat! if you hadn't helped i think i just would have had to give up! lol


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table! (finally)*
> 
> well unfortunately i will not be able to have the table saw station that i was hoping for but a router table is something i need so i am making one on the side of my table saw. i started by cutting down all the MDF with my cousin pat's (Anthrax) help. then i started putting the torsion box together. it is all based on where the bolts are for my table saw and in the center fitted for the rockler plate that i am planning on getting in the future just i don't have the money now. so here are some pictures of the torsion box coming along.
> 
> ...


Great job!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Router Table #2*

Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.










now that everything having to do with the torsion box is completed (including the router being mounted, sorry no pictures) i will turn my attention to the legs. i just took two pieces of mdf and glued and screwed them at a 90. then i attached them to the torsion box with 6 screws each leg. here is a picture of the torsion box with the legs attached.










i also put some levelers on the legs. since everything is done now its time to attach the router table to the saw. i just drilled the holes for the 3/8" bolts with the next size up drill bit (a 7/16th bit i think) to allow for a little wiggle room. then i just tightened the bolts enough so the table would be held up but no too tight that i couldn't move it. then with my dads help he put an angle iron half on the table and half over the router table with my dad holding the angle iron to the table. then i held the table up to the angle iron and adjusted the levelers so the router table was even with the saw table. then i tightened the bolts going into the table saw. here is a picture of everything attached.










so thats it for today. tomorrow i will do the fence. figure i might as well do it now so when i get the t-tracks i can pop them in, drill the holes for the t-bolts in the fence and I'll be done. so until tomorrow!


----------



## Anthrax (Mar 24, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Denny thank God I helped you with the table or else you wouldn't have finished. lol


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


You are a fun one to watch.

Your video should be called " The Prodigy Woodshop."


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


yes pat! thank goodness! i don't think even my dad could have been as much help as you were helping me put that mdf through the table saw! it takes a real man to do that! lol


----------



## Anthrax (Mar 24, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


I know I know.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Looks like you are on the home stretch. Can't wait till you get to use it on a project.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Great work, Denis! Looking forward to seeing this table in actions.

Lew


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Looks good

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


This should serve you well.

If anyone is looking for a router lift and router combination, Rockler has a great deal on their website only. It's been on there for about a month so I'm guessing it will end soon. Basically if you purchase a JessEm Mast-R-Lift ($289.99) you can purchase a Porter Cable 7518 (motor only) for about half price ($149.99) with it. I ordered mine last week and it is $439.98 combined (with $25.00 rebate figured in). So for about $440 you get a nice set up. I also purchased the rockler router table and fence for another $100 on sale. From what I have researched this lift and router combo is about as good as you can get. Now all I have to do is build a cabinet for it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #2*
> 
> Well i got a good amount done today but not as much as i would have hoped. first i cut the slots for the t-tracks that will secure the fence. i ordered it and i don't have it yet so i figured that i would cut the slots now so i can attach the router table to the saw and when i get the t-tracks just pop them in.
> 
> ...


sounds cool northwoodsman. just wish i had that kind of money to drop on a router. i think that the 2 1/4 hp that i have should do fine for my purposes.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Router Table #3 (with video)*

alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.










i added the apron and plugged all my holes with birch plugs just for the looks and i put on a coat of poly just to make the birch plugs turn brown because they are end grain so it looks cool, no other reason. i am planning on making the fence and also some form of dust collection and some storage for router bits and a couple other things. maybe even put some French cleats there. so here is a video of the router table in action!

p.s. i haven't got any push pads yet so i don't have any to use in this video. those would be safest to use. i will be getting some within the next week though.

http://blip.tv/play/Ab_BDAA

so i hope that everyone enjoyed it. i love my router table and its such a great addition to my shop for about 30 dollars. and i still have enough mdf left over for a fence, storage and maybe even another small support wing on the other side of the table saw. might need some more mdf for that though. so thanks for watching, and i'll catch you later!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Looks like it turned out great! Just goes to show that you don't need a lot of dough (that's money to us old folks) to have good equipment. Looking forward to some routed projects.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Denis,
Looks Good!

Can't wait to see the fence. Looks like you have plenty of space underneath for a storage shelf.

Lew


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi Denis;

Nice job.

Not no knock your video or technique, please accept some advice.

Having to switch hand position in mid cut is nothing new, but you would end up with a more accurate and safer cut if you used a push stick. Pulling the piece across the cutter after having changed hand positions could lead to the piece being yanked out of your hands and shot across the room at amazing speed, or worse, pulling your fingers into the cutter.

A push stick will give you more accuracy and a safer operation.

Lee


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


That's a good point Lee.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


true lee. i haven't made one yet though. i have one for my table saw which i misplaced and haven't got around to getting another one yet. i am also going to get some of those little plastic and foam things that are used on the jointer too next time i order form rockler which should be about a week from now.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Denis,

Maybe it is just me, but those push pads with the foam on the bottom are always slipping on the workpiece. I would rather have a device that hooks on the edge/end of the workpiece.

Lew


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Once again, I agree with Lew. Those foam covered things are not so good. I invested in several and they are gathering dust. I found that I did not feel safe using them. Also, if you slip with one of those and it hits the cutter - it gets pulled off and into the cutter and can potentially pull your hand toward the cutter also.

There is nothing that beats a wooden push stick that hooks the back of the work piece. Whenever I teach a class I always take plenty of wooden push sticks and hide those awful plastic and metal ones. The plastic and metal ones are just accidents waiting to happen.

I'm sure there are those who would not agree. But save your money for something else and use some scrap to make a wooden push stick or several.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


hmm… i always see the foam ones being used but now hearing it i see your point. i think i will make one that hooks onto the end of the workpiece. like the foam ones design just probably out of wood and with a hook on the end. thanks!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


I think the tablesaw/router table combo is the most efficient design. That way you already have a straight square fence to register off of, and it's already the right height! Great addition to you tablesaw!! Makes me wish for cooler days!!


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's my internet connection but I can't get the video to play. Just a note on the push sticks. I've never used one with foam before. I did make a couple and used the non-skid stuff you use in cabinets and or tool box drawers, Cut your strips and glue it on the push sticks. That table looks pretty sweet. I would love to see your fence your thinking of making.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


The table looks great. I don't know what I would do without mine. I love anything home made in the shop. You will get a lot os use out of it.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Great work!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


This may a little strange but I use drywall hand sanders for my router table. They have a wide base that is covered with a thick pad and so far have not slipped. I also use them with my jointer


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


cool idea. thats somewhat what i was thinking of just making my own using something like 1000 grit sandpaper. thanks for the idea.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


like so many other mentioned- nothing beats an old scrap wooden push stick with a hook on the back to grab the piece, and control its movement over the table. cheap, easy to make, and works the best.

other than that - table looks awesome!

Have you considered any type of enclosure under the table to trap dust for better dust-collection? thats one of the things that are usually missing in table-saw-router-table setups… just food for thought.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


Looks good.

I use different types of push sticks/blocks for different purposes. There is no "one size fits all" push stick. I need some to have a wide surface area and some to be narrow for thin strips. I use the typical foam bottomed push blocks for the wide stuff and it gives me a better grip on plywood on the table saw too. For the piece in your video one of those cheap foam blocks would have worked well but so would a push stick.

The table looks great. But believe it or not, that tape will effect your cut. How precise do you want to be? The tape will bump out your workpiece by a fraction. Think about just using a red sharpie or permanent marker which won't change the flatness of the fence.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


ya blake i realized that into a few test cuts. its off now, but i haven't put anything else there yet


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


I just made a video on routers and router tables!! Do you have a separate router for handheld or are you just switching the router if you need to? By the way I find the push blocks with the rubber on the bottom to be very effective, I just use them on the jointer and router table, sometimes even on the table saw.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


tyler, i have a plunge base and i just switch out the motor. i am also in the market for another router, hopefully a dewalt to use exclusively for my dovetail jig,


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table #3 (with video)*
> 
> alright so now everything except for the fence is put together and it is looking awesome.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at 'The Grippers'. I bought two of these and they are tremendous. I use them for the Table Saw and Router. They wrap your piece very well and keep it pushed up against the fence and down on the table. To me this is much better than a push stick.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Router Table - Dust Collection*

to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.










and then for dust collection in between the two back supports closest to the bits i added a piece of mdf. i haven't hooked up an adapter so i can use my shop vac yet but i can tell that its going to work. the second and third pictures are what got trapped in that cavity. and after that cavity was filled it started blowing dust out of the cavity. this is while routing edge profiles so i would guess about 90% of the dust would be sucked up during edge routing operations just by this system.




























then some dust of course will fall down and be under the router table and no one likes to get down there and vacuum so i made a box to encapsulate the router. it allows for full room to change the router and a hole for the bit. i have found that it doesn't collect much maybe 5% of the dust but that 5% is what is ussually on the floor under the router table and i have to get down and vacuum it up. so here is the box.










so thats all my dust collection systems. next time i will update when i have the t-tracks with the fence attached and the dust collection completed. after that last i will add some sort of storage. maybe some drawers and some french cleats for storage of the fence, jigs, push sticks, and other things. so thanks for looking and have a good day!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Two points. the fence looks great.

I have put a replaceable MDF insert in the fence that I can cut to fit the router bit profile. that allows a little bit of a zero clearence concept. You have to cut out where the bolt is because the blade won't cut the place. Also when you rails or lower the bit that has a profile is makes the insert a little bit bigger.

On the box below the router. Some router bits have a greater rake to the cutting edge. Panel cutting bits are of that type. They might put over 50 % of the wood chips below the table and 50 % through the back. So I agree it is needed.

Nice job.

By the way. Ian Kirby has a great article in the June 2007 Woodorkers Journal on making Torsion Boxes and some rules that he uses. You might try to get a copy of that magazine. I believe that they have electronic copies and cd's of a whole years worth of magazines.

I'm a little behind in reading my subscriptions.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Nice fence, Denis!

Karson has some good advice about the clearance around the bits.

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice karson. i might look into making a fence like that. thats what i like about making my own fence. its cheap and i can make multiple fences to fit my needs or change things as i find what i like and what works best.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Denis;

I am about to post a blog on a fence system we used in the shop for over twenty years. It has all the same adjustments as a shaper, as well as captures about 90% of the dust.

Using this fence we made hundreds of doors, as well as thousands of feet of molding.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


sounds cool Lee! can't wait. my fence is very basic. looking to upgrade sometime in the future and i can;t wait to see yours!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


I saw Lee's at the picnic at his place last week. It's a great design. I saw it move but not in action.

Looks like a great design.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice looking router table, Dennis.


----------



## VicH (Aug 13, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're doing a great job Denis! I've got the Bench Dog router lift, but need to make a permanent table. I've been using a so-so fence and just a top for ever.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Great pictures of your fence and dust collection. I'fe not even thought about a way to collect dust from the router yet. Thanks to you I noiw have an idea.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Dust Collection*
> 
> to make my routing work environment more enjoyable i added a few different dust collection systems to my router table. as well as showing the fence that i made for it. first I'll start off with the fence. it has a 2" opening that goes up high about 3 1/2" to allow for higher bits. so the fence is about 6 inches high for maximum support. and about 2 inches longer than the router table on both sides for maximum work piece support on both the infeed and outfeed sides. so here is a picture of the fence.
> 
> ...


Great job. The router table is a lot nicer to use when there is good dust collection because then you don't have to spend about ten minuets when your done sweeping and vacuuming up the mess!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*Router Table - Finished!*

so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.










then i just drilled for and installed the t bolts and put on the knobs. and when the fence locks down it is very sturdy and even with a lot of pressure it wouldn't budge. here is a video of it in action with the new fence. i know there's no need for a video but I'm really excited at how everything came out.

http://i277.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid277.photobucket.com/albums/kk68/Teenagewoodworker/HPIM1463.flv

so thanks for checking this out everyone! hope everyone enjoyed this project because i know i did! have a nice day!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Denis!

Glad to see that hearing protection.

Lew


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Nice router table!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Looks good Denis.

Lee


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


great job buddy.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Good job but did you have the dust collection on in that video it looks like the dust was going all over. I love the router tables that are joined up with the table saw because it gives you more support and it is very functional


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


no Tyler the dust collection isn't hooked up yet. haven't been able to go out an get the connector yet.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Excellant router table, I want to connect mine to my table saw but I don't think it will work.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


And here's the finished project 



Well done, Denis!


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


excellent job denis….quite ingenious….


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


thanks for posting that martin


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Great job!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## jtdyal (May 29, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


I'm inspired! I have a router table. Just never got around to building it. Sense you started your series I built me one (not as nice as yours) and man this nice to have. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## VicH (Aug 13, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *Router Table - Finished!*
> 
> so my router table project has come to an end. i got my shipment from Lee Valley today and i am happy to say that everything is completed. first upon getting the 2' T-track i cut it in half with a jigsaw and a metal cutting blade. then i epoxied the track into place. i used a board of mdf to distribute pressure and my two former table saw wings which are probably around 20 pounds each on top.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Denis!

I've the the BenchDog router lift but have been just using some doubled up mdf for a long time. I just set them on a pair of saw horses. Now that the shop is done, I'm getting ready to build cabinets. The router table is very high on the list. By the way, I finally hopped on the bus and started a blog. When you get a moment stop by and check it out. I'm hoping the blog keeps me moving in the shop! So far, so good. 
http://tumblewood.blogspot.com/

P.S. Don't get mad at me if I steal your router table design


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*finishing booth - table*

well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches





so this is where i will cover the construction of the table. its not fine woodworking but my woodworking passion really can be seen through this. here is the table top. it is 77 inches by 44 inches. all the joinery is little stub tenons with 3 in deck screws in them. very strong and stable. i didn't glue because my parents are doing my attic over in about a year so this is only temporary. then i will build a shed outside 



then the legs. simple enough. just screwed in place. i got the height by holding my spray gun at a height that is comfortable to me and then subtracting 8 inches. my final height was 30 inches.



then i flipped it over and screwed on the 3/8" OSB for the top. again simple enough. i chose OSB because i just need a surface. it doesn't need to be 100 percent flat, it doesn't need to be sturdy i have the supports for that, and its going to be covered so this was the cheapest so i went for it.



now you also might notice that at the ends there is a few inches where the 2×4 sticks out. this is so i can make a little holder for the rosin paper or in this case builders paper. this is essential because once you spray a finish if it gets on a surface that you can't remove then next time you spray dyes the dyes will sit on the surface and you'll get dye all over your hands and on your workpiece without knowing it. don't ask me how i know this 





now here's a picture of me with the finished table!



next to come is some shelves for all my finishes and then some tarps to enclose it and i'm good to go.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Nice job. Looks like a good solution to your finishing problems.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


yep karson. its gonna be nice. especially with the next 6 pieces i am building. 4 of the paying. they are all going to be sprayed.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Love the paper idea Denis! Nicely done! Can't wait to see the final booth in action!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


thanks marc. i can't wait to try it out too. its gonna be nice to be able to spray anything but wb dyes for a change


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Denis,

Now you need to get yourself a lazy susan bearing and make a small swiveling surface. You can spray your projects from any angle without having to walk around your new work table.

Lew


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Now this is what I call using what space you have. Good cross ventilation with the two windows. I just wouldn't want to be hauling anything big up there to finish it.


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


oops, double post and I can't find the delete option


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


nicely done !


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Great use of space and cross ventilation. I agree with K…....... Big project would be tough to get up there and finish. With that HVLP sprayer you have there you could spray big projects outdoors if the weather permits. I have done that many times myself.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Looks nice, Denis.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Nice, simple, functional…great job! I love the paper holder idea..that would work great for a glue up table as well to make cleaning up squeeze out allot easier. I also think Lew hit on a good idea as well…to incorporate a lazy susan swivel into it, but that might be tough to work out with the paper.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Nice job Denis.

That roll of paper is a great idea!

Lee


----------



## Anthrax (Mar 24, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *finishing booth - table*
> 
> well i have alot of finishing stuff. i am also getting a lot into the spraying so the chance arose to get my own little finishing booth in the corner of my attic right near 2 windows so of course i jumped on the opertunity. just to give you a perspective. after i cleaned out my finishing cabinet here was my stuff. and my table saw is 4 foot 3 inches by 27 inches
> 
> ...


Blastin some children of bodom up in the attic huh Denny


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

*spray booth #2*

well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.



then here is the inside. i have my nice big table for spraying as well as some halogen light so i can spray once it is dark. works really nice. then when i spray i have both windows open and one window had a little window fan in it. my most recent project is on the table now. a tiger maple quilt rack.



and here is my results. a picture of the finish on the tiger maple quilt rack which i will be posting later.



hope everyone likes it!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Great job. Nice finish on the quilt rack.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


SNAP! Look at that grain! I can't wait to see this one!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Love that Tiger Maple. Congratulations on your spray booth. I recognize that quilt rack . . . I do believe that will make Charles smile with pride!

Happy New Year!

David


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Great booth. I just picked up an air compressor and sprayer for CHristmas and need to make a booth too.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


nice. if you need any help let me know. you should also pick up some of charles neils spraying videos. those are how i learned and they are a great reference. they tell you everything you need to know about spraying.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Good job and it doesn't take too much space.

One thing you might want to try is to make a curtain rod from electrical conduit or PVC water pipes and suspend it from your ceiling. You can hook up your curtains to that and they will move out of your way when not in use.

Bob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Along with what Bob said, put some hooks in the ceiling. Take some old coat hangers and cut them apart to make suspension wires to hang up your parts to be sprayed. Much easier to spray stuff in a vertical position.

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


i don't know that its easier to spray vertical. i think that flat surfaces are easier to spray horizontal.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Nice Booth


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

teenagewoodworker said:


> *spray booth #2*
> 
> well the spray booth is finally complete! i am so excited as it works wonderfully and i could not ask for a better spray booth. for now. and i can spray almost anything that i want now! so here is a picture of it from the outside. we just sectioned it off with some tarps to keep overspray from getting everywhere as well as make it a more enclosed space so the fan in the window will work better.
> 
> ...


Just be very careful about the type fan you are using, concentrating the vapors can prove to be very hazardous with just an ordinary fan. If you are sucking the vapors through the fan, a better option is positive pressure and exhaust the fumes through your open windows (using the fan to force air into your booth through a filter) . Want it to be a Safe and Prosperous New Year for you, and keep a fire extinguisher handy!


----------

